# hat jemand ebooks oder unterlagen zu simatic s7 microwin



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

hab ja nun die software aber ich kann noch nicht so richtig viel damit anfangen.hat vielleicht noch von euch unterlagen zu microwin oder weiß jemand wo ich sie herbekommen oder runterladen kann?
danke im vorraus ciao peter
ps: microwin V2.1


----------



## Zottel (13 Juli 2004)

Ich denke du brauchst das Systemhandbuch zur Simatic S7-200. Kann man bei Siemens runterladen, aber ich kann dir keinen direkten Link angeben. Die bauen ihre Seiten sooft um.
Die Bedieneung der Software an sich sollte sich aus der Hilfe entnehmen lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

*Gast*

Hallo,

versuche es mal hier,

http://www4.ad.siemens.de/-snm-0135...3747-0000000597-1089740781-enm-WW/llisapi.dll

Suchbegriff: Handbuch microwin

Viel Spaß
Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

danke, war ein super tipp :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
ciao peter


----------

